# Alternative to shark shield



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Shark Eating Albino Bengal Tiger. 

Expensive? Yes. Worth it? Hell yes!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That should do the trick!


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

That would only work until the gators show up.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I would pay out my whole retirement just to see you ride in a boat with that thing... No cages just you and the beast...


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I would pay out my whole retirement just to see you ride in a boat with that thing... No cages just you and the beast...


You realize, to do that, you would have to be in the same boat lol.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

He looks upset!


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Geaux Tigers!!!


----------

